# shays review zion wonk



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

hey guys shayboarder just put her review of the 2011-2012 zion wonk

Snowboard Review: 11-12 Zion Wonk – Shayboarder.com

i will be riding the zion woah man and hopefully ill have a review for you after the season starts....


----------

